# 2017 fog light install



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I installed the factory kit in my 2017. I hope this kit comes with the smaller washer fluid tank otherwise the driver's side one will be a HUGE PITA to get in (and also impossible to ever change the bulb if you need/want). There's other posts here with people who have posted pics of the instructions, it'll be similar until you get to the wiring part


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> I installed the factory kit in my 2017. I hope this kit comes with the smaller washer fluid tank otherwise the driver's side one will be a HUGE PITA to get in (and also impossible to ever change the bulb if you need/want). There's other posts here with people who have posted pics of the instructions, it'll be similar until you get to the wiring part


Okay thank you it doesn’t come with a different tank


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Your on a hit and miss with a aftermarket kit. By looking at the photos it has a separate switch and the kit specifies no LT manual and Diesel manual. I wonder how this differs from the OEM. Hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Fidodie (Dec 7, 2020)

Now available on Amazon: Amazon.com: Pair Projector Front Driving Fog Light/Lamps w/Bezel Cover+Switch Replacement for 16-18 Chevy Cruze: Automotive 
I have it coming in this week. thanks for the tip on switching WW tank. Will take a look.
I'll document the install.

any updates from earlier this year?


----------



## SLP2017cruze (Mar 22, 2021)

WillL84 said:


> I installed the factory kit in my 2017. I hope this kit comes with the smaller washer fluid tank otherwise the driver's side one will be a HUGE PITA to get in (and also impossible to ever change the bulb if you need/want). There's other posts here with people who have posted pics of the instructions, it'll be similar until you get to the wiring part



Hey there, I have a few questions. Did you do it yourself? Did you have to have the dealer flash the BCM? If so, how long does that process take? I have installed my OEM fog lamps but I have not flashed the BCM yet.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

SLP2017cruze said:


> Hey there, I have a few questions. Did you do it yourself? Did you have to have the dealer flash the BCM? If so, how long does that process take? I have installed my OEM fog lamps but I have not flashed the BCM yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sean


I did the install myself but I had a local independent shop do the flash. They have access to the GM software. Took about 30 minutes total


----------

